# Glaze for a Coffee Cake???



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't made/had a coffee cake in a long while.  I happened to mention it to my daughter and she gave me a recipe she got from a friend for a sour cream coffee cake.

Upon reading the recipe, I realized there is no glaze included.  After a quick search for coffee cake glazes, I came up with the following:

This first one seems more common:



1 cup confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons warm milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
 
Then I came across this one:



1/4 cup butter
2 cups powdered sugar
2 tbsp milk, or more
extract/flavoring
 
Which one do I use?  What difference does the butter make in the icing recipe.  I'm just looking for a white icing to drizzle over the finished cake.

If you help me, I'll make the extra effort to click three different buttons so I can thank you.


----------



## menumaker (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok. The first one will give you a 'Drizzle' type GLAZE but the second one with the butter will be thicker, richer and one that is often used as a cake filling as well as a topping


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 26, 2014)

Use the firsat recipe, and if you want a hard instead of soft glaze, use water instead of milk


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd do the first one if you just want a drizzle glaze. Of course you could always zing it up if you use 3 TBSP lemon juice and 2/3 cup icing sugar.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 26, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't made/had a coffee cake in a long while. I happened to mention it to my daughter and she gave me a recipe she got from a friend for a sour cream coffee cake.
> 
> Upon reading the recipe, I realized there is no glaze included. After a quick search for coffee cake glazes, I came up with the following:
> 
> ...


The second is more of a butter icing to top the cake or to sandwich layers (or both) of a cake, The first looks like thick runny icing to pour on top of the cake and, if you like, let it dribble down the sides like this


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2014)

Alix said:


> I'd do the first one if you just want a drizzle glaze. Of course you could always zing it up if you use 3 TBSP lemon juice and 2/3 cup icing sugar.





Gee, why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> The second is more of a butter icing to top the cake or to sandwich layers (or both) of a cake, The first looks like thick runny icing to pour on top of the cake and, if you like, let it dribble down the sides like this



That was my very first thought.


----------



## shopping (Mar 27, 2014)

If I just need a drizzle, I cheat.  I keep a container of frosting in the freezer.  When a drizzle is called for, I scoop out about 2 heaping tablespoons, place it in a microwavable cup and microwave it for just a few seconds until a liquid.  Then I drizzle it.

I've done this with homemade frostings, even various flavors but I've also had a can of store bought frosting sitting in the freezer for emergencies.  If you like, add a few drops of a favorite extract or even food coloring, depending on your item.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2014)

shopping said:


> If I just need a drizzle, I cheat.  I keep a container of frosting in the freezer.  When a drizzle is called for, I scoop out about 2 heaping tablespoons, place it in a microwavable cup and microwave it for just a few seconds until a liquid.  Then I drizzle it.
> 
> I've done this with homemade frostings, even various flavors but I've also had a can of store bought frosting sitting in the freezer for emergencies.  If you like, add a few drops of a favorite extract or even food coloring, depending on your item.



Welcome to DC.

I like your idea of keeping frosting in the freezer. I sometimes have leftover frosting and never thought of freezing it. I just give it to Spike and he eats it like it was the main course at a banquet. 

You are going to love it here. And with tips like this one, we are going to love your right back. Aside from all the food aspects of this forum, we have a lot of fun. And if you don't believe me, head on over to the "Today's Funny" thread.


----------



## shopping (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the suggestions.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2014)

Where were you about more than a year ago. I had more than a pint of leftover cream cheese frosting. I ended up tossing it.


----------

